# Best Snowboard Goggles



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Best Snowboard Goggles of 2013-2014 featuring quick release lenses.
Best Snowboard Goggles of 2013-2014 >> Mountain Weekly News

The Oakley Airbrake:
The Smith I/OX:
The VonZipper El Kabong:
The Anon M2:
The Dragon Alliance Advanced Project X (APX):

Any others that should be on the list? Personal favorite is the M2 with magnets.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Oakley AIRWAVE...!!! How can they not be on there...???

And if they are on there, then all the others should not be... As there are plenty out there with the same tech... Haha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just happy that this logo is being reposted. Epic. Vail should buy them out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ask 10 people, you might get 10 different answers. Kinda like boots, a lot of it just comes down to which ones fit you best.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am partial to the M2s. Great field of view.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

this is bullshit spam, userid should be deleted


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Best goggles are red ones.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am partial to the M2s. Great field of view.


These will be my next goggles for sure. I'll snag a pair once they start going for 50% off next spring.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> These will be my next goggles for sure. I'll snag a pair once they start going for 50% off next spring.


I had a "you get what you pay for" moment for sure.

They really are the bomb.:thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

My Arnette Skylight are so amazing. I love them.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I have used the same pair of IS design goggles for about four years now. they are fantastic, highly recommend.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

the best goggles are the ones that fit your face properly... and if you wear glasses... also clear your glasses.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

But are they red?


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

We forgot to add the Spy Doom goggle to the list. May be one of the easiest to change out lenses


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I just ordered the Anon M2 Landviks from Tactics.com, will be here Christmas eve, I can't wait these bad boys look so fresh.. I'll update when they're here and I can actually play with them!


----------



## wwwebster (Dec 24, 2013)

The Smith I/OX's and Anon M2's are my favorite.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Anon M2's.

Having them come off so easy with the magnets makes it insanely useful when you don't want to stop. I can change the lenses on the lift while keeping my outer glove on leaving my fingers staying warm. If my lenses fog, which is very rare, I just pop it off instead of leaving it on top of my snow covered helmet.

Great FOV and anti-fogging to boot. They've only fogged when I've closed my helmet vents, am sweating like crazy, and breathe into my balaclava... all at the same time.


----------



## BurtonX45 (Dec 26, 2013)

Spy doom :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

I like my Adidas Yodai's


----------

